# Rose Concept Store in München



## SamSemilia2012 (4. August 2014)

Ich würde hier gerne alle Infos zum neuen Rose Concept Store in München sammeln. Am Anfang sicherlich toll für Eröffnungsangebote, -daten und sonstiges. Später dann gerne für Erfahrungsberichte.

Fangen wir mal mit der Eröffnung an? Weiß jmd, wann es losgeht? Bislang ist ja nur der Herbst 2014 genannt.


----------



## Foxi1988 (7. August 2014)

Die Planungen unseres ersten Konzeptstores laufen auf Hochtouren, bald sind wir auch in München vertreten. Ab dem 9. Oktober ist es endlich so weit. Der futuristisch gestaltete Store im neuen Einkaufszentrum MONA in München-Moosach, bietet ein völlig neues Konzept.

In der 300m² großen multimedialen Erlebniswelt kannst du mithilfe des ROSE Bike-Konfigurators dein individuelles Fahrrad zusammenstellen. Dein maßgeschneidertes Fahrrad wird schließlich von Hand am Hauptstandort in Bocholt gebaut. Durch den Einsatz von Tablet-PCs für custom-mades Bikes und der professionellen Beratung an mehreren Servicetischen, verschmilzt der Einzelhandel mit den Vorteilen des E-Commerce. 

 Unsere ROSE-Fahrräder bilden den Mittelpunkt unseres neuen Stores. Abgerundet wird das Angebot mit einer exklusiven Auswahl an Fahrradteilen, -bekleidung und -zubehör, insbesondere unserer Marke ROSE. Dies macht den Store zu einem Einkaufserlebnis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamSemilia2012 (7. August 2014)

Foxi1988 schrieb:


> Die Planungen unseres ersten Konzeptstores laufen auf Hochtouren, bald sind wir auch in München vertreten. Ab dem 9. Oktober ist es endlich so weit. Der futuristisch gestaltete Store im neuen Einkaufszentrum MONA in München-Moosach, bietet ein völlig neues Konzept.
> 
> In der 300m² großen multimedialen Erlebniswelt kannst du mithilfe des ROSE Bike-Konfigurators dein individuelles Fahrrad zusammenstellen. Dein maßgeschneidertes Fahrrad wird schließlich von Hand am Hauptstandort in Bocholt gebaut. Durch den Einsatz von Tablet-PCs für custom-mades Bikes und der professionellen Beratung an mehreren Servicetischen, verschmilzt der Einzelhandel mit den Vorteilen des E-Commerce.
> 
> Unsere ROSE-Fahrräder bilden den Mittelpunkt unseres neuen Stores. Abgerundet wird das Angebot mit einer exklusiven Auswahl an Fahrradteilen, -bekleidung und -zubehör, insbesondere unserer Marke ROSE. Dies macht den Store zu einem Einkaufserlebnis.



Noch zwei Monate also... Vielen Dank für die Info @Foxi1988

Update: noch drei Wochen. Kennt jmd schon Angebote??


----------



## RingelRS (30. September 2014)

Hallo Rose-Team. Wie schaut's aus. 
Da nächste Woche am 09.10. Eröffnung ist, wollte ich nachfragen was es denn an Aktionen geplant ist
und wie die Öffnungzeiten sind? Freue mich schon...


----------



## SamSemilia2012 (5. Oktober 2014)

@rose versand 

Info wäre echt toll.


----------



## palopi (6. Oktober 2014)

Ich würd' am 9. kommen - aber wo sind die Angebote?


----------



## knubbl (8. Oktober 2014)

Ob die dort Ausstellungsstücke vom neuen Jimbo und Granite zum Anschauen&Draufsetzen haben?
http://www.mona-muenchen.de/bike-town-rose.html


----------



## DirtJumper III (8. Oktober 2014)

knubbl schrieb:


> Ob die dort Ausstellungsstücke vom neuen Jimbo und Granite zum Anschauen&Draufsetzen haben?
> http://www.mona-muenchen.de/bike-town-rose.html



http://media1.roseversand.de/cms/ausstellungsraeder_10_2014.w1bezlqfuh.pdf

http://media1.roseversand.de/cms/testraeder_10_14.hsiajqsei0.pdf


----------



## SamSemilia2012 (11. Oktober 2014)

Zuallererst einmal Herzlich Willkommen Rose Store in München!
War heute dort und bin schon ein wenig enttäuscht, ehrlich gesagt. Es gibt 10% aufs Zubehör (scheint aber die Aktion von der Website zu sein) und keine andere Rabattaktion (leider kein einziges Fahrrad reduziert, nur die Räder, die auch online reduziert wurden in der Größenordnung bis 10%). Ist irgendwie komisch, das ganze Kaufhaus wimmelt vor Sonderangeboten zur Eröffnung, aber der Concept Store, für den ein eigener Video Teaser erstellt wurde, hat nichts. Die Infos, die ich rausbekommen habe: ab 50 Euro Bestellsumme im Shop kann VSKfrei bestellt werden (online sinds 100), ansonsten gelten alle Konditionen wie auf der Website.

Die Berater waren sehr kompetent und freundlich- das muss man wirklich sagen.


----------



## slenny (12. Oktober 2014)

knubbl schrieb:


> Ob die dort Ausstellungsstücke vom neuen Jimbo und Granite zum Anschauen&Draufsetzen haben?
> http://www.mona-muenchen.de/bike-town-rose.html


Ich bin aufm 15er Jimbo in M gesessen (auch draußen rum gefahren). War aber der ausm Showroom . Gar kein Problem gewesen.


----------



## montero (13. Oktober 2014)

War am Wochenende auch dort. 
Die ausgestellten Räder waren die Show-Räder der Eurobike. Trotzdem wurde meine zögernde Nachfrage nach einer Probefahrt sofort mit "Ja klar, gar kein Thema!" beantwortet. Konnte mal draußen auf der Straße das Ground Control fahren. Eine längere Probefahrt wäre auch kein Problem gewesen aber leider hatte ich nicht mehr Zeit. Die Leute dort sind wirklich sehr nett und zuvorkommend. Ein Schnäppchen habe ich dort nicht erwartet, aber alleine um die Räder einmal Probefahren zu können (komme zwar nicht aus München, bin aber öfter dort), ist viel Wert.
Bisher sind nur die Ausstellungsräder da. Also alle 15er Modelle in nur einer Rahmengröße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chancen (13. Oktober 2014)

Groß Probe fahren etc. ist ja gar nicht geplant und Konzept von dem Laden, dafür fehlt denen dort einfach der Lager-/Austellungsplatz. Preise sind ja eh schon top, also was will man mehr.

Showroom heißt anguckn und bestellen, quasi wie im Autohaus: Probefahren kannst du die Konfiguration, die auf dem Hof steht und abholen bei Fertigung.

Einzig bissl mehr Bikezubehör könnte es dort geben.


----------



## GrillMeister (7. November 2014)

Finde den Concept Store im München doof, weil da jetzt die 2015er Räder stehen und in Bocholt nur der alte Krempel.


----------



## knubbl (7. November 2014)

in München stehn wohl Prototypen aus den Pressevorführungen, aber Echtproduktion noch nicht in Sicht... Leider nur Grõße M vorhanden bei Jimbo und GraniteC. .


----------



## Jabberwoky (29. November 2014)

War Freitag-Vormittag vorerst das letzte mal dort..................... weil .........

Der Verkaufsraum ist ist m.E. super angelegt. Die Räder auf Podesten in Augenhöhe. Wenn man nicht zur Ruhshour kommt, nehmen sich die Verkäufer/Berater alle Zeit der Welt. Da entsteht aktuell kein Zeitdruck. Kompetente Fachberatung wie ich mir das Wünsche. War jetzt dreimal dort und habe die mit Fragen gelöchert, alles mit Geduld und zu meiner Zufriedenheit beantwortet. Probefahrt, kein Problem. Ausweis hinterlegt und ne halbe Stunde mit dem Granite Chief 2 rum gedüst. Um das OEZ ist ja nicht gerade das bevorzugte Terrain für MTB's, aber die Tiefgaragen geben einiges zum Probieren her (Auf-und Abfahrten, Treppen usw.). Das Rad musste klar gemacht werden, ran an die überdimensionale Videowand und das Rad nach Gusto zusammen mit dem Berater konfiguriert. Bike bestellt und fertig.

Vorerst das letzte Mal, da ich lange auf die Lieferung warten muss. Bike wird nach München geliefert und dann an mich (mit einer Einweisung und Einstellung auf mich) übergeben.

Wenn das Konzept so weiter läuft, dann funktioniert das, da bin ich mir sicher. Bin nur gespannt wie das Ganze dann läuft wenn da mal mehr los ist, z.B. zum Saisonbeginn.

Ach ja, das Rad wird wohl in der ersten März Woche 2015 kommen. Die sind hier komplett vom Erfolg überrannt worden oder die Planung liegt hier voll daneben.

So wird es dann aussehen:


----------



## DirtJumper III (30. November 2014)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> War Freitag-Vormittag vorerst das letzte mal dort..................... weil .........
> 
> Der Verkaufsraum ist ist m.E. super angelegt. Die Räder auf Podesten in Augenhöhe. Wenn man nicht zur Ruhshour kommt, nehmen sich die Verkäufer/Berater alle Zeit der Welt. Da entsteht aktuell kein Zeitdruck. Kompetente Fachberatung wie ich mir das Wünsche. War jetzt dreimal dort und habe die mit Fragen gelöchert, alles mit Geduld und zu meiner Zufriedenheit beantwortet. Probefahrt, kein Problem. Ausweis hinterlegt und ne halbe Stunde mit dem Granite Chief 2 rum gedüst. Um das OEZ ist ja nicht gerade das bevorzugte Terrain für MTB's, aber die Tiefgaragen geben einiges zum Probieren her (Auf-und Abfahrten, Treppen usw.). Das Rad musste klar gemacht werden, ran an die überdimensionale Videowand und das Rad nach Gusto zusammen mit dem Berater konfiguriert. Bike bestellt und fertig.
> 
> ...



sieht gut aus! Der Rahmen in raw mit paar Farbakzenten hat aufjedenfall was


----------



## Jabberwoky (30. November 2014)

Bunti, Schicki, Hipsti ist nicht mehr mein Ding. Will das Rad auch noch in 2-3 Jahren anschauen können. Deshalb in Raw. Wenn ich später eine krasse Farberneuerung wünsche, werden halt Griffe und Pedale in neuer Wunschfarbe getauscht. Schön das man bei der Bestellung schon so detailliert sieht, wie das Bike aussehen wird. Obwohl das Ganze noch verbesserungsbedürftig ist. Bei meinem Rad ist die hintere Bremse wohl nicht ganz am richtigen Platz.

Das Individualisieren und der Radkonfigurator ist die klare Stärke von Rose. Ich habe so das Gefühl, das ist mein für mich gebautes Rad, das gibt es so nur einmal. So heben Sie sich von der "Stangenware" anderer Hersteller ab.

Das Konzept und das derzeitige Personal in München .... einfach super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

